# Ok, need some feedback from pre-pharm or pharm students



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I am a pre-pharmacy student. I am taking a 3 classes this quarter. I am really behind in all of my classes due to depression. This is the 4th week of school, and I hardly attended any of my classes. For the past 3 weeks I have done nothing as far as work in any of these classes, but I got two 5 page essays due this thursday, and I am stressed about them, they are manageable, but I need to get started right away and I got a lot of work ahead of me.

This is the case for the past two years. My Gpa has dropped from 3.35 to 3.11, because I am to depressed to study. yet, I worry about school so much because I plan to attend pharmacy school, and I want to keep my GPA up. I switched to a history major from a chemistry major to make things easier on me, but I finished most of my chem, math, and physics prereq's. My GPA at UCLA is 3.11, which is not bad considering the prestige of the school, and my GPA at junior colege is a 3.23 which i have studied at for 5 years. I have 3 years under my belt at UCLA. I have taken many diverse classes, because I was unsure about what I wanted to do with my life. I have planned to be a pharmacist for 4 years now. 

My questions
1. What is a good GPA for pharm school?
2. Should I worry if I have a GPA slightly below a 3.0, like a 2.9 or 2.8 something?
3. Does having a diverse academic background help, in that I have taken a wide variety of classes in diverse fields like film, politics, accounting, and many more?
4. Does going to a prestigious university like UCLA help at all?

I would love a response from anyone who is knowledgable on this, because I am really freaking out over my grades, and have worried about them for some time. The worry I have has more to do with my GPA dropping over the next year becuase it is really hard for me to study. My GPA isn't that bad, but I don't want it to drop below a 3.0. I worry about it so much. :afr


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

itll be hard to get to be looked at with anything less than a 3.3 in gpa. most pharm schools dont care how hard your major was or where you went to school, they care mostly about your gpa and entrance exams. they use their own formul to determine gpa anyways depending on schools so it all balances. as far as major difficulty,they just dont care,because you are supposed to choose what you think you will do best in.

i had hopes of being a doctor,went a full1.5 years of 4.0 grades,this semester i had to drop 2/3 of my classes(dropped science and math..am still in psych which isnt a pre med req) am deciding to drop the major all together just depressed. i could care less about chemistry labs or precalc mathimatics.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in a pre-pharmacy course too!  I'm actually getting paid to work in a pharamacy and do the course at the same time, it's frickin hard going sometimes but the pay is pretty good and the people are great. As far as being a pharmacist is concerned my mind has been changed by working with them day to day, the bulk of their work is checking labels, clinically validating prescriptions and answering the odd medicene query, that's it!

I'm swaying towards a job in industrial pharamceutics and clinical trials myself =) but I'm just trying to do what I have to at the moment.

As far as your questions go I have no idea about GPAs or UCLA, It sounds like you are on the right path though keep it up and you'll be handing out pills in no time!


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

It really depends on what pharmacy school you attened. I wouldn't let your math/science GPA drop below 3.0. You can usually find the last year's average statistic's for the students accepted for the school on their website or you can email them to find out. And it also depends on what school you attend if what school you atteneded will help. Some schools perfer in state students, students that took pre-pharm in there school system, ect. But as a tip I would take the PCAT shortly after taking your second semester of organic chemistry because there is a lot of it on the test especially naming. Plus invest in a PCAT studyguide/flashcards that give example questions it really helps.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I found a website that states what average gpa's are and I find that I am in the same league as an average student. I am in California so there is no need for a pcat here, but if I was to travel out of state I would rather leave the country and go to lebanon. It's nice over there, the nightlife is better, and the girls are beautiful. I'm arab so this fits perfectly, and it would be easier to make friends there with the same ethnicity as me.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

the first thing i check when picking a doctor is if they went to a foreign school or not, then i dont go to them.

so much easier to get into foreign schools.


----------



## redroses (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm currently a pharmacy student and I was in your situation 2 years ago. My grades were below the average also yet I still managed to get into a great pharmacy school (one of the top ranking in the U.S) despite this so don't obsess too much about grades. Although pharmacy schools don't put all the weight on this for admission (because I got in with a 3.3), I would say that getting a lot of exposure (work experience, volunteer work) can really make a difference, as well as your application essay/statement. I have over 3 years of pharmacy technician experience. Also, I think they look more at your current grades (mine were 3.9-4.0) so although your overall GPA may not be great, if you're like in the 3.3ish they will look at it. A trend up looks good because it shows you have improved despite the upper division classes being more difficult. I was also from California, interviewed at USC but got wait-listed, then rejected. I took the PCAT for backup and ended up at a school out-of-state. I would suggest you take the PCAT also to improve your chances, get some experience in the field so they know you know what you're getting yourself into (before the 4 years of hard work), and try to get your grades back up. I've suffered from depression and social anxiety also for most of my life and I honestly have to tell you that you need to get a handle on it before pharmacy school or else you won't survive (sorry to be blunt, but it's the truth). Pharmacy school requires you get involved, speak up, be confident, and focused. It was very difficult for me especially being away from home not knowing anybody in this state, but if you want it, I think you need to deal with the depression and/or anxiety and the grades will follow. I learned the hard way. I wish you the best of luck and get some help with your depression.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

sabueed said:


> My questions
> 1. What is a good GPA for pharm school?
> 2. Should I worry if I have a GPA slightly below a 3.0, like a 2.9 or 2.8 something?
> 3. Does having a diverse academic background help, in that I have taken a wide variety of classes in diverse fields like film, politics, accounting, and many more?
> ...


I was a pre-pharm student for a while.

At the time (2006), 3.3 was considered a decent GPA for pharm school. 
I can sugar coat the post for you, telling you, you will be fine but honestly 2.9 or 2.8 will make it very hard for you to get accepted. You will have to work your butt off and outshine everyone by a mile on some other aspect of the application to compensate for the GPA. 
Diverse background helps because it makes you an interesting person, this will give you an advantage in interviews.
Gong to prestigious schools also helps AFAIK. 
With that said, from your post, I think you are very much capable of getting a strong enough application for pharm school if you do well from here on.


----------

